# DIY portable Bowpress for beyond parallel Bows like Hoyt Defiant Turbo for 5 bucks



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi there. I´m from Germany so my english is not the best. But I´ll try my best.
I always searched for a portable, easy to use Bowpress and wanted a press that would be able to let down the Bow completely so I could change limbs, bearings etc. The Bowmaster was not bad, but it was always pain in the ass to set it up without scratching something. So I constructed a pulley block with seven wheels which worked great and was able to let down the bow completely (like the synunm bowpress). A real problem came up when I got my new Hoyt Defiant Turbo. Because of its construction I couldn´t press it with a bowmaster because the splitlimb adapter slips of the bow (so does the other adapters for portable presses). My proshop here in Germany was still waiting for Hoyts adapters for the EZ Press. So I was unable to work on my bow. I thougt a little about it and the solution that came in my mind was surprisingly simple, cheap and safe for the Bow. I first made slings from Paracord to sling them around the limbs of the bow under the axes, so my "adapters" could not slip of the Bow. It worked great, even with a bowmaster. Then I took some webbing belts and sewed them together to get an even better result and in my opinion a more gently and protecting adapter. The problem was, that the Bowmaster was not short enough to press the Bow and my pulley block did not fit between the cables. So I thought a little bit and realized, that a simple 5 Euro lashing strap ist not only able to withstand 500 kilogram and pull them, it can also let the weight of gradually if you know how to use it. So I had a 5 Euro Bowpress that could easily press a Bow, is able to let it down completely, easy to handle and protecting for the Bow (no metall strings, brackets, screws etc.).
I have a hard time here to explain it, so I took some photos:































On the left picture I attached the webbing belts and on the right the Paracord version. Both work great and do not damage the Bow or limbs.


----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

to let the Tension down gradually you have to pull the safety of the pulling lever and bring the lever in a 90 degree upright position. Be carefull not straighten the lever completely, because the the lashing strap will release the tension immediately and you or the Bow may get hurt/damaged.









If the lever is in an upright position let the safety on again and push a little bit against it, so you can pull the safety of the main part from the lashing strap and holding the main safety pulled, bring the lever down slowly. Repeat this cycle three or four times and the Bow will be unpressed.

I hope you could understand my descriptions and found it usefull.


----------



## Solderboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Iv'e been looking for something that would be portable and not cost an arm and leg. Thanks for thinking outside the box.


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

Can we get a video of you putting it on and pressing your bow? Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

I try to make a Video the next days. The process is really quick, simple and safe.


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like a hell of an idea. Thanks for sharing.:thumbs_up


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I like it. It is simple and simple is always the best way to go.

Automan


----------



## jayzair (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice !
i've got a string replacement to do and i don't have a press for the beyond par. limb design 
SO, Thanx for sharing !


----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

So here is my Video. I hope it helps.


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice!! Thanks for the video and sharing!


----------



## Va1981 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tag


----------



## Va1981 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for posting. I like your idea.

I have not gotten comfortable using rachet straps. Your system with some pulleys would be great.


----------



## DUGGIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for a great idea.


----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

@ jim p:

My pulley device is something you would call "block and tackle". Its main parts are simple ball bearings and a few meters of paracord, screws and washers. I also use this device as a drawboard because I don´t like winches. They are noisy and it takes too long to draw the bow in my opinion. Maybe I´ll post some pictures of that the next days.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Your idea is great. You can use something like bowmaster instead of the ratchet


----------



## shadetree57 (Feb 15, 2016)

Great Idea. I must say that your English is 1000 times better than my German.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I would like to see your block and tackle in action.

If you decide to completely relax the limbs on the bow, I think that it would be a good idea to attach the loops so that they can't slide down the limbs as the limbs begin to straighten.



torsocbh said:


> @ jim p:
> 
> My pulley device is something you would call "block and tackle". Its main parts are simple ball bearings and a few meters of paracord, screws and washers. I also use this device as a drawboard because I don´t like winches. They are noisy and it takes too long to draw the bow in my opinion. Maybe I´ll post some pictures of that the next days.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

Tagged for later. Thanks for idea

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris018 (Sep 15, 2013)

is there any warranty implications for doing something like this ?


----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok, here comes the solution that works for all existing bows. There is not possibility that the webbing belt or paracord "adapters" can slip of. Whether up and down. The solution costs another 10cents. Just tie 4 loops from paracord as you can see in the attached pictures. Then put them over the top of the limb, above the axel. Then sling the adapterstrap around the limb and through the loop uf the additional paracord loop, as you can see on the pictures. The rest is as you´ve seen in the Video. Now you can press limbs in whatever angle they are or are going to be while pressing the bow and you can be sure that nothing can slip of.


----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

As I understand the Hoyt warranty it gets extinguished when anybody except a certified makes any changes on the Bow. So even if you add a twist or change a peep with whatever Bowpress and you are not certified from Hoyt your warranty is gone.
With the Bowpress I showed you above there is no possibility to damage the Bow. If, for example, you press your Bow with an EZ press and you turn the weel to often/far, you´ll break your limbs. And this is easily done with an EZ press if you do not pay attention. With the lashing strab Version or even a Bowmaster this can only happen if you crank them down like a maniac for a fair amount of time and that is unrealistic even for a very stupid person.
The other thing is, if your bow slips out a press while pressing you´ve got a problem. I saw this at my proshop an an EZ press, I saw it wile a friend pressed his 80lbs Monster Wake with a Bowmaster (the Adapters slipped of despite the Brackets Mathews uses on the Bows). With the sling adapters I showed you above there is no possibility that this could happen ( and yes, I tried it oftentimes).
One of you wanted a Video where I strip of my Bow completely with this Press. At the moment my Bow is very well tuned, so my motivation to disassemble it completely is very low. As soon as I need new Strings and Cables I´ll make a video for you. But I think the additional loops make it clear that there is no way that anything will slip of anywhere.


----------



## Chris018 (Sep 15, 2013)

would you be able to change the cams if needed using this method? or would you have to relax the limbs completely to do so?


----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

If you want to change Cams, I would always completely relax the limbs, no matter which Bowpress you are using.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing. - John


----------



## Scota4570 (Dec 11, 2015)

I do the same idea with a large turnbuckle.


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

*DIY portable Bowpress for beyond parallel Bows like Hoyt Defiant Turbo for 5 ...*

I bought this so its not DIY, but it can be easily made. I actually bought it at PSE's factory shop, and it definitely is safe for beyond parallel bows. Here's some picks.


----------



## Boxerguy8888 (Jan 20, 2015)

coatimundi01 said:


> I bought this so its not DIY, but it can be easily made. I actually bought it at PSE's factory shop, and it definitely is safe for beyond parallel bows. Here's some picks.


Everything I see here I know for a fact can be got at home depot

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

Boxerguy8888 said:


> Everything I see here I know for a fact can be got at home depot
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Yup! Figured I'd share the pics of it to give you fellas some more ideas!


----------



## HIArcher (Mar 3, 2013)

tagged


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

coatimundi01 said:


> Yup! Figured I'd share the pics of it to give you fellas some more ideas!


That would be so simple to make...Thank you


----------



## Boxerguy8888 (Jan 20, 2015)

tek said:


> That would be so simple to make...Thank you


I looked at Lowe's yesterday. For 10ft of 1inch aluminum square bar stock was $32. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

coatimundi01 said:


> I bought this so its not DIY, but it can be easily made. I actually bought it at PSE's factory shop, and it definitely is safe for beyond parallel bows. Here's some picks.


Do you have to insert that bolt into a threaded hole? If Yes this might damage your threads a little. Make them flat at the top.


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Tag


----------



## Benaiah (Jan 28, 2016)

I love the simplicity of both of those bow presses. Is there a manufacturer for the aluminium press, or was the proshop making them?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I like the simple design of the OP's press so much that I built one for myself. Unfortunately, the space between the limb and one side of my cams is so narrow that the straps will not will make it difficult to access a cable, but it works great for relaxing the string. It does get quite stiff on the last click of the ratchet, but I am 65 years old and do not have the strength a younger man would have, so it may not be as stiff as I think. I would suggest placing a cloth between the ratchet mechanism and the cables behind it. It does gently bump the cables and would probably be fine, but a cloth would give peace of mind.

The top pic is what I started with. The middle pic is my modifications (The straps look different lengths, but that is because they are not all laying equally flat). The bottom pic is the bow pressed and the string slacked. 

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is a pic I forgot.

Automan


----------



## ronibeitz (Sep 29, 2015)

automan26 said:


> I like the simple design of the OP's press so much that I built one for myself. Unfortunately, the space between the limb and one side of my cams is so narrow that the straps will not will make it difficult to access a cable, but it works great for relaxing the string. It does get quite stiff on the last click of the ratchet, but I am 65 years old and do not have the strength a younger man would have, so it may not be as stiff as I think. I would suggest placing a cloth between the ratchet mechanism and the cables behind it. It does gently bump the cables and would probably be fine, but a cloth would give peace of mind.
> 
> The top pic is what I started with. The middle pic is my modifications (The straps look different lengths, but that is because they are not all laying equally flat). The bottom pic is the bow pressed and the string slacked.
> 
> Automan



Where can you find the straps with the grommets on both ends?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

ronibeitz said:


> Where can you find the straps with the grommets on both ends?


The grommets and the anvil tool to knock them together were purchased at a hardware store (Tru-Value I think). The kit runs about $10. I used 1/2" grommets. Extra grommets can be purchased cheaply. A veterinarian friend of mine gave me the straps. They came with some supplies he used and he had piles of the stuff laying around. If you use a ratchet strap like the one in the pictures you will find that you have a lot of nylon strap material left over when you trim off the excess. There may be enough of that material left over to make the straps you need. I went with the black material because it was thin and not as slick as the sliver. I also have a sweet use for the silver scrap material. I plan to install some grommets in a section and make a beautiful silver bow sling. When you go looking for a ratchet strap, find one with as long a handle as you can get. My bow is set at just over 50# and if I had to go one more click on the ratchet I would have had a problem, but then again I am not as young or strong as I once was. The extra leverage from a long handle is important. This press will relax a string, but on some bows the cables may get in the way, but you could work around it if you have to.

Note: It was necessary to relocate one of the hooks from the end of a long strap to a small loop attached to the end of the strap. I simply drove a screwdriver between the sections of the hook and it spread apart just enough to remove the strap and preposition the hook. 

Automan


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

coatimundi01 said:


> I bought this so its not DIY, but it can be easily made. I actually bought it at PSE's factory shop, and it definitely is safe for beyond parallel bows. Here's some picks.


Give us an up close pic of the eye bolt and wing nut. It looks like a sleeve over the eye bolt? How does it slide through, etc? Thanks


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

coatimundi01 said:


> I bought this so its not DIY, but it can be easily made. I actually bought it at PSE's factory shop, and it definitely is safe for beyond parallel bows. Here's some picks.


How do you get the yoke off the axle to change the buss cable? In those pictures it doesn't look like there is any room to get it off. I guess you could cut a recess in the aluminum but then you would have to do that for each bow, or possibly use narrower aluminum???


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

beaverman said:


> How do you get the yoke off the axle to change the buss cable? In those pictures it doesn't look like there is any room to get it off. I guess you could cut a recess in the aluminum but then you would have to do that for each bow, or possibly use narrower aluminum???


There's enough room to get the yokes off. Hard to tell in the angle of the pics.


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

I order a pair of gradual release ratchet straps where you have a switch to tighten or release and you just select either and then ratchet away the full 180 degree back and forth.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281730654259?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Im looking for loops to put on the limbs and see these 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WEBBING-L...hash=item3cdaad99f7:m:myREWA_ytZ8m4CS2MzCOVPQ

Do they look ok? they are 1 inch wide.


btw - I listed my bow press while i was there too lol


----------



## bravefeather (Dec 28, 2015)

I did this one time on an old compound and the strap broke and so did my limbs just for info make sure your straps are not worn or old and can handle this kind of stress.


----------



## bravefeather (Dec 28, 2015)

Dont buy cheap straps for this man don't say you had no warning. the steel jig looks good and fair cheap to make just use common sense unlike me who has learned the hard way.


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

That aluminum press looks like it will eat your bow for lunch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

aeds151 said:


> That aluminum press looks like it will eat your bow for lunch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Apart from looking unnecessarily complicated and stressing the bow in all kinds of places it wasn't meant to be stressed, the metal to bow contact is worrying.


----------



## lep999 (Dec 27, 2012)

I like the strap method better


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Slick idea here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Longlost said:


> I agree. Apart from looking unnecessarily complicated and stressing the bow in all kinds of places it wasn't meant to be stressed, the metal to bow contact is worrying.


It appears to me that the 'stresses' would occur at the limb-tips and the riser, both of which are designed to handle those stresses. coatimundi01 said he bought it from PSE factory shop.....IDK but evidently PSE doesn't think it stresses the bow in all kinds of places it wasn't meant to be stressed. As far as "metal to bow contact is worrying"...yep, that might be a valid concern. - John


----------



## Darton'em (May 15, 2014)

Throw some moleskin on that puppy and call it a press I like it! It presses from the tips just where you need it.


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

Would a double loop turnbuckle for for the middle instead of a ratchet strap? I am thinking about releasing tension equally. Not sure the ratchet will do it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

jhinaz said:


> It appears to me that the 'stresses' would occur at the limb-tips and the riser, both of which are designed to handle those stresses. coatimundi01 said he bought it from PSE factory shop.....IDK but evidently PSE doesn't think it stresses the bow in all kinds of places it wasn't meant to be stressed. As far as "metal to bow contact is worrying"...yep, that might be a valid concern. - John


The riser was designed to have load applied on the grip by the archers hand and to the limb bolt hole area by the limb pocket. Unless they designed the riser to work with that contraption?


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

aeds151 said:


> Would a double loop turnbuckle for for the middle instead of a ratchet strap? I am thinking about releasing tension equally. Not sure the ratchet will do it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 why wouldn't it? It's between the two limbs pulling together. How could it not?? The valid concern about ratchet straps is accidentally releasing it in one go. This is why I chose a (patented)gradual release ratchet strap. I would not use a standard, likely Chinese one.


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

Jhinaz - perhaps it's ok for PSE bows then.


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

Are the grad. Release straps any straps that have that lever in the middle if the straps? Also, doesn't the OP demonstrate how to gradually release tension on any ratchet strap by pressing the button will the ratchet is at 90 degree angle rather than completely open flat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

aeds151 said:


> Are the grad. Release straps any straps that have that lever in the middle if the straps? Also, doesn't the OP demonstrate how to gradually release tension on any ratchet strap by pressing the button will the ratchet is at 90 degree angle rather than completely open flat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Gradual release ratchet straps are patented by Ancra. To be granted a patent, you must demonstrate among other things, an inventive step and improvement or advantage over other, existing inventions. 

The advantage Ancras ratchet strap has is the gradual release function. Its a designed feature, enabling SINGLE HANDED, SAFE, GRADUAL release.

The OP has demonstrated a way to affect gradual release with a normal ratchet strap. The first disadvantage is that it requires you to relieve and release pressure yourself between increments and you need two hand to do it. The other concern as pointed out by the OP in his caution to be careful, is that you could very easily open the lever too far completely releasing the strap. As the OP points out, this could cause injury and damage.

Using a regular strap is fine if you think riding a motorcycle without protective clothing/helmet is fine. Personally I wouldn't ride a motorcycle at all so that should tell you where I am on not damaging my CDT when it gets here!!


----------



## Grell1591 (Mar 1, 2016)

How many guys have used this method? I had prototyped it once before and got the string just loose enough to add a twist here or there. Just worried about damaging the bow, im very close with tuning with a left tear in paper and bareshaft hitting a few inches from fletched. Hard to justify $200 for fingers for maybe 3 more presses to get her dialed in.


----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

There are a lot of ratchet straps that will work. If You have a hard time to tighten it, just take a model with a larger lever. If you have concerns about the straps, take Paracord. It holds up to 550 pounds. The straps I used in the video\pictures hold 750 pounds. Here in Germany everything you buy ist certified. So the straps will hold at least 750 pound. I pressed a lot of bows quite often with this method and it always worked and nothing ever got damaged. The straps and the ratched do exactly what the cables do and the point the force is attached to the limbs is almost the same as the bow is built for. So don't get overly concerned. It is safe for the bow!


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

I just tried this and it was sketchy. It was cumbersome to clear the straps of the strings/cables and string suppressor. There is a good chance that the limbs twist with every crank rather than coming straight back to the ratchet. On some bows, it will get in the way of draw stops. It was hard to release solely with a regular ratchet strap (used a screw driver to pry) and at $40 for the grad release strap you may as well spend $40 on bowmaster with beyond parallel limb adaptors. Im glad it worked for some of you gents. Trust me, I wanted this to work %100 for me but its not worth trashing put my bow over. JMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

aeds151 said:


> I just tried this and it was sketchy. It was cumbersome to clear the straps of the strings/cables and string suppressor. There is a good chance that the limbs twist with every crank rather than coming straight back to the ratchet. On some bows, it will get in the way of draw stops. It was hard to release solely with a regular ratchet strap (used a screw driver to pry) and at* $40 for the grad release strap *you may as well spend $40 on bowmaster with beyond parallel limb adaptors. Im glad it worked for some of you gents. Trust me, I wanted this to work %100 for me but its not worth trashing put my bow over. JMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no, $30, thats what i payed and you get two so if theres two ppl who can split a pack its $15. Also, theres no way to damage your bow with this strap and webbing loops one on each split limb behind the axle. No way other than pressing it too much. I rejected the bow master and nighthawk as any kind of adapter or bracket or hardware of any kind just adds the possibility of damage. With one webbing loop on each part of each limb it can do nothing BUT pull equally if the lengths are the same.

Glad someone gets it about the gradual release straps after trying to do it with regular ones.


----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

Can You Post a Picture of those adapters? I have three types of bowmaster adapters and all of them slip of the limbs. That's why I startet to think about other possibilities. And how do you think should the limbs twist?


----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh sorry, I wanted to say"...slip of the limbs". If the pressing with a small ratchet is to heavy for you, simply get one with a longer lever. With my small one I pressed my 70lb Defiant Turbo, a 80lbs Monster Wake, 70lbs Monster Chill and sme others without a problem. For those bows with small space between limbs and cams, I use Paracord as an adapter strap. To get out of the way of y-cables, draw stops etc. it helps to attach the straps a little lower.


----------



## Firefighter44 (Dec 17, 2015)

that's a pretty awesome idea


----------



## Pmaurer (Jun 3, 2013)

Very creative!


----------



## Chris018 (Sep 15, 2013)

has anyone using this idea found that the limbs were pulling uneven and putting strain on the cam axle?


----------



## torsocbh (Nov 17, 2013)

If the adapter straps are all te same length it is impossible to pull uneven. By the way, everytime you pull your bow you pull uneven on the limbs because of the rollerguard\cableslide. Camlean means pulling uneven.


----------



## TrophyHuntFish (Mar 4, 2013)

thats awesome! Have you experienced any problems? I'm very interested in trying to save money on a portable option but a little wary.


----------



## broadhead70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you for this idea


----------



## ryank20 (Jul 21, 2014)

Very cool idea. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Tipsyaviator (Jul 29, 2015)

Tagged


----------



## Opted ale (Mar 15, 2013)

Great idea!! So simple and inexpensive!


----------



## agf25 (Jul 29, 2015)

Def tagging this one, thanks fellas i think at the very least a simple system like this can be in the back of the truck or backpack for emergencies. Everyone usually has a ratchet strap already so you really are only adding some paracord and loops of webbing. Love it!


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Nocker (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi, so I am going to try your idea on my Hoyt PD Turbo also, as I am struggling to get the necessary Bow-press components here in South Africa. For now I will use paracord slings and a 680Kg ratchet strap. Would like to see your draw-board idea also..please.
Regards, G


----------



## Oncorhynchus (May 19, 2016)

Great posts, thanks. If you are worried about twisting the limbs you can use a climbing setup on your webbing or cordage to pull equally on all limbs as you press the bow. Here is a pic:









If you assume the two anchors are your bow limbs then you can use this setup with the ratchet straps attached to the down carabiner or a steel ring. Climbers will tie overhand knots on both sides so that if one anchor fails they will still be caught but for this application I would use it exactly as in the diagram because it will constantly equalize with each pull of the press.

Here is the full climbing description:

http://www.vdiffclimbing.com/equalizing-gear/


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

nice will have to try this


----------



## gohunt7 (Jul 28, 2016)

I am mad I didnt think of this.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for the link! Great idea..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## captphil (Sep 1, 2016)

Has anyone completely broken down a bow using this method?

Planning on making one today.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## captphil (Sep 1, 2016)

Built one using parachute cord. Works really well for what it cost, about ten bucks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## oubackman (Feb 14, 2006)

Love the idea... Thanks a bunch for sharing this.


----------



## Gadawg11 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tag


----------



## captphil (Sep 1, 2016)

I used it to tear down a bow completely today. Biggest thing to stay cognizant of is to make sure you take a bunch of cranks onto the ratchet before taking strings and cables off so you have enough to ease off the ratchet. The secondary cords around the limb tips/axles worked well to keep everything in place during let down.

This is less of an issue if your limbs aren't highly preloaded.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LethalParadox (Dec 1, 2016)

I first found your video on YT I didn’t know it started here on AT but I used your method on a bear anarchy, and a Bowtech prodigy. Both were ez to press with your technology 🙂


----------



## tbarn (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, I'm going to try this out. I have a bowmaster but it slips sometimes.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fxxtoo (May 14, 2018)

Most excellent post. A store for rock climbing should have a variety of straps and are load rated! A load rated ratchet strap should Always be used. Safety first. 
thanks for the posts and the video.


----------



## AZinNL (Apr 30, 2018)

awesome idea for back country hunts


----------



## flpickrel (Jul 12, 2015)

great post thanks for the idea


----------



## bassking (Nov 20, 2018)

Do you all think 550 Paracord is enough for the limb straps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VLuong24 (Aug 4, 2018)

Very interesting idea


----------



## jaydenluke (Jul 1, 2019)

Great idea!


----------



## Zoomie86 (May 8, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## tcb247 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you for the great idea!


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

bassking said:


> Do you all think 550 Paracord is enough for the limb straps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I WOULD USE THE 750 PARA CORD A LITTLE EXTRA DOESNT HURT


----------

